# attracting ferals?



## ddodge (Aug 23, 2005)

hi - im really fascinated by the feral pigeons in my town in montana - i've thought about trying to start a pigeon lofte in my backyard but i dont think now is the right time because of limited finances. 
however i would like to be able to enjoy pigeons more conveniently - does anyone know how i could attract some of the pigeons from downtown to some kind of feeder or something in my yard? is this ridiculous? (i know many people would be horrified at the idea of WANTING to attract pigeons) i live in a quiet residential area about a 1/2 mile or so from the downtown (its a smallish town!) area where i see numerous pigeons feeding in the rail yard and in the alleys between buildings. there are so many different looking birds i think it would be really enjoyable to watch them at length rather than just glimpsing them while walking to work. thanks for an advice.
also i would be interested in hearing any experiences of thos who HAVE kept pigeons on a very limited budget.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

There's an old saying "careful what you ask for, you might get it" 

A few pigeons being fed regularly becomes, almost without one noticing, a few more...and a few more.... but long as they don't generate complaints from less friendly neighbors...

The difficulty is usually that pigeons have a routine, and tend to pretty much stay around one place where they feel comfortable. If they get bits of food reasonably near where they nest or roost or just like to hang out, then they aren't going to see much reason to move on. 

Having said that, if the odd one or two who are just looking around see what looks like an inviting place to investigate, and they start to turn up regularly for food, then you can bet that the 'pigeon telegraph', in some strange way, will eventually draw others 

John


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Ddodge,

Pigeons make great pets, but as John stated "be careful what you ask for!".Having one or two probably would not take up too much time or finances, but getting too many might cause tension between you and your neighbors. You would probably know that answer best, especially if you know them. Pigeons are much often misunderstood and people have misconceptions of them.

The first step I would like to suggest is that you learn more about pigeons, and right here at pigeon~talk is your answer. Please take the time to read the informative threads and "stickeys" that are provided here.

I only have one feral pigeon that we rescued a year and a half ago, and it takes time just making sure that he is properly well taken care of. Bonding time is also an important element to take into consideration, especially if you are going to keep one or more as pets. I have two jobs, a wife and 6 grand kids that I am commited to spending time with, so this is something that is not always easy to do but I do my best to incorporate time, even if its for an hour at least a day while I am outdoors tending to the yard .

All animals, especially those in our care, depend on us for fresh water, feeding, and of course medical care should it arise. There is adequete housing,pigeon seed, grit,and their safety that must be factored in as well. 

The drawback with feeding the local neighborhood pigeons is, feed them and they will come, and more will come...then comes the dilemma you might encounter with neighbors resenting this, so please look into this before you decide.We feed and water the area squirrels, and wild birds, to include, robins, starlings, blackbirds, and an occasional blue jay, but the neighbors do not have an issue with them, and I keep my yard clean to avoid rodent problems.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ddodge said:


> hi - im really fascinated by the feral pigeons in my town in montana - i've thought about trying to start a pigeon lofte in my backyard but i dont think now is the right time because of limited finances.
> however i would like to be able to enjoy pigeons more conveniently - does anyone know how i could attract some of the pigeons from downtown to some kind of feeder or something in my yard? is this ridiculous?


Hello and Welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for your interest in our wonderful feral population.

Also, you might want to check out the following link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10849


----------

